# Now according to this list.... How many of you would be considered a "Dog Fighter"???



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Now according to this list.... How many of you would be considered a "Dog Fighter"???*

> Specifically Describe the Persons or Things to be
> seized: The Humane
> Society of the United States maintains a list of
> items that should be
> included when preparing the search warrant:
>
> All American pit bull terriers, fighting dogs, guard
> dogs, and dogfighting
> paraphernalia, to wit: treadmills, catmills,
> exercise wheels, hides or other
> material used as hanging devices to strengthen or
> condition dogs; collars,
> leashes, chains, and other devices used to exercise
> or restrain fighting
> dogs; wooden sticks or handles used to pry open
> dogs' jaws; magazines,
> photographs, film, videotapes, or writings that
> depict or promote
> dogfighting or training or conditioning of dogs for
> dogfighting; any still
> cameras or movie or video cameras used to record
> dogfighting activity; all
> portable carrying cases and pens; antibiotics,
> drugs, or vitamins used to
> treat injured dogs or to enhance their performance;
> needles and syringes
> used for the administration of such drugs; suture
> kits and other veterinary
> supplies; weapons, handguns, shotguns, or rifles
> used t protect the premises
> upon which illegal dogfighting occurs; computers and
> computer diskettes or
> other removable media containing information related
> to dogfighting;
> registration papers or other materials showing
> written materials showing
> ownership of pit bull dogs or other fighting dogs,
> including bills of sale,
> pedigrees, breeding records, and veterinary records;
> any dogfighting
> records, including name and telephone number lists
> of persons suspected of
> being dogfighters; any awards, trophies, plaques, or
> ribbons promoting or
> relating to dogfighting; any constructed enclosures
> or components of any
> pits or arenas used for the purpose of dogfighting
> or training dogs for
> fighting; any carpeting or other materials used on
> the floor of such pits;
> weight scales; any washtubs, buckets, pails, and
> sponges used to wash dogs;
> any rules, contracts, or other written agreements
> concerning the fighting of
> dogs.[75]
>
Dog Fighting Detailed Discussion


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Me.
Thats ridiculous. Collars and Leashes?? Sponges and buckets?? How the hell else am I supposed to wash my dog. That list is stupid.

What if I had mills and spring poles and had a lab? hmmmmmMMMMMMM?!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

you've got to freaking be kidding me.............................. I'm doomed if they ever come to my house :hammer:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I guess there's a very fine line b/t responsible ownership and animal cruelty charges, huh?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I guess since they didn't mention flirt pole, I'm in the clear , however, my handgun could seal the deal for them I guess, LMFAO.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Ooo Oooh! Me me me!!! Damned, better go turn myself in


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm guilty on at least 10 counts let them dare step foot on my doorstep!:hammer:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

then we are all guilty, all pet owners of any breed. that list is plain rediulous.
i liked the part about veterinary records and cameras...i have thousands of pictures of my boy. oh and that if you do anything to exercise your dog you are a dog fighter. I guess we are supposed to have fat unhealthy dogs


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

the wash buckets and wash cloths just kills me how stupid.........:roll:


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

dogfighter? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v723/true_pits/Val/scanb.jpg

not a dogfighter. http://www.ucadogs.com/images/sol_boy.jpg

clearly if your dog is not 100 pounds overweight you fight dogs.:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Crap I just bought some new buckets and and leashes. I bought them over the inter-net too so now everyone and their brother knows about them.

I'll sic my goats on them if they show up at the door.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Crap I just bought some new buckets and and leashes. I bought them over the inter-net too so now everyone and their brother knows about them.
> 
> I'll sic my goats on them if they show up at the door.


HEHEHEHEHE MIkado !!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: Let the goats squirt them with goat milk LOL


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Those goats are fully game too! You watch out, now they know about your trained fighting goats.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Marty I posted the animallaw.info addy on another forum hope you don't mind. I feel its something every owner should see


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

GnarlyBlue said:


> Those goats are fully game too! You watch out, now they know about your trained fighting goats.


Hey that ain't funny. I've seen some MEAN goats!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You guys weren't suppose to tell that they are fighting goats.... damn now I'm really in trouble.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Why am I the last one to find out I am a dog fighter? lol.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

me me i am guilty i have over half that stuff guess being a responsible kennel doesnt exist guess the dogs will have to go without wormer and shots oh and a bath hell lets just let them run the neighborhood and kill each other.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

hell, you dont have to be a responsible kennel to be on that list just a pet owner that cares for your dog you will end up on that list


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I saw a guy who go his dogs taken for "dogfighting " the other day and the dogs looked fine and healthy no scars ( my dogs even have scars from yard accidents) one was a little HA but other than that just normal pittes and they where taking pictures of Sulfodene Skin Medication for Dogs saying it was used to clean fighting wounds.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao people are so stupid


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

college_dude said:


> dogfighter? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v723/true_pits/Val/scanb.jpg
> 
> not a dogfighter. http://www.ucadogs.com/images/sol_boy.jpg
> 
> clearly if your dog is not 100 pounds overweight you fight dogs.:hammer::hammer::hammer:


lol:rofl:...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I hate to let the cat out of the bag but according to this I been a dog fighter for over 25 yrs and never knew it 

Glad they let me know LMAO 

If you try to take care of your dogs your labeled a dog fighter LOL


----------



## hwpbpeebles (Feb 8, 2009)

HOLY SHIT i better pack up the dogs and run for the hills lol they have to be on drugs is that the kinda bull crap they bring up charges with then that means anyone who even runs a kennal of any breed dog is in trouble


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

hwpbpeebles said:


> then that means anyone who even runs a kennal of any breed dog is in trouble


No thats one of the big B.S parts you have to own a "fighting breed" If you owned labs none of this stuff would be a problem.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

After all the APBTs are gone there going down the list 

They want all companion dogs gone, don't you get it


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im screwed!!! Treadmill, flirt pole, scales, meds, COLLARS AND LEASHES!!! ect.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think we need to start a go-pitbull funding account for all us dog fighters when they come knocking on our doors wrongly accusing us of dogfighting. LOL Someone has to bail all our a**es out of Jail lmfao !!!!!!!!!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

bwahahah crates/transportable enclosures.


I better call my grandma and tell her to stop fighting them damn shitzus(sp).

Should i turn her in? lol, jp


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

koonce272 said:


> Should i turn her in? lol, jp


If you do I'll kick your a$$ LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My dogs come from Bear Bail Bonds lol.. They got me covered. Well not my current two but Moo and Stack.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

that's reduculous! The only proof of dog fighting is.... A dog fight LOL. Hsus can suck it!


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

Did they have morons write this list up? 

Hey Stephen Hawking, ALL dog owners should own a leash as well as a collar. LEASH LAWS ARE EVERYWHERE. 

The American I.Q. is absolutely embarrassing sometimes.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

> The American I.Q. is absolutely embarrassing sometimes


Amen to that lol:hammer::flush:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

As I told my boss the other day it is a requirment to hold a high office you must get a lobotomy. It is on the book I swear. Why do you think I have never run for office?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OK, So let's see, i can't walk my dog on a leash, can't have him wear a collar, can't play with his pull rope,can't crate him, can't bring him to the vet ... can't do this...can't do that...sheesh! is it ok for him to go outside and potty? or do we need to ask permission?
who ever came up with this is a few screws loose of a full clock if ya get my drift.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

^^no he cant go out to potty he may be in contact with other animals sorry have to use newspaper :hammer: also maybe we should hide our dogs in a room so that no one knows they exist. i wonder if there is certain foods or the raw diet?


----------

